# Laufweite von Text verändern



## Mindstorm (3. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich find einfach nicht die Option, mit der man bei Photoshop CS2 die Laufweite von Text verändern kann... Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß

Mindstorm


----------



## schutzgeist (3. März 2006)

Wies bei CS ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denk mal Adobe wird nicht alles komplett über den Haufen geschmissen haben


----------



## Mindstorm (3. März 2006)

Oh Mann, vielen Dank! Manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht!


----------

